# How do I put something up for sale, Keeps telling me I don’t have permission to post a listing



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

How do I post a listing?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

You don't have permission, you have not been active enough on this online community. You can read the rules and it will tell you the requirements, or simply pay to be a premium member and sell whatever you wNt


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Post 19 more times. Plenty here to participate in.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It's pretty easy to read the rules first then ask questions if you still don't understand.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

As a new-ish member I find it amazing how often this comes up, at least once a week it seems, if not more.


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> You don't have permission, you have not been active enough on this online community. You can read the rules and it will tell you the requirements, or simply pay to be a premium member and sell whatever you wNt


Thank you


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

Capnredfish said:


> Post 19 more times. Plenty here to participate in.


Thanks


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

Ah, Im glad I saw this. It all makes sense now. I missed it in the rules too.


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

Mac 763 said:


> Welcome


Thanks!


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

DeltaFlyer said:


> Ah, Im glad I saw this. It all makes sense now. I missed it in the rules too.


Yep!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's another reply opportunity. Member since 2020 now gaming the system to get your FS up. Stand up person right there. Why don't you contribute to the forum?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

finbully said:


> Here's another reply opportunity. Member since 2020 now gaming the system to get your FS up. Stand up person right there. Why don't you contribute to the forum?


I don’t think that someone that joined Microskiff in 2020 is trying to “game the system”. Now if they join and attempt to post FS on the same day, that’s another thing.


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

finbully said:


> Here's another reply opportunity. Member since 2020 now gaming the system to get your FS up. Stand up person right there. Why don't you contribute to the forum?


What?


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

The Fin said:


> I don’t think that someone that joined Microskiff in 2020 is trying to “game the system”. Now if they join and attempt to post FS on the same day, that’s another thing.


I don’t even know what he was talking about


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^ hes saying you join in 2020,where the heck you been why not join in and contribute to the forum, then you would already have 20 required post to sell your yacht 😊 welcome 😉


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> ^^^^ hes saying you join in 2020,where the heck you been why not join in and contribute to the forum, then you would already have 20 required post to sell your yacht 😊 welcome 😉


Maybe he is like me and sits back and reads and learns. I have contributed on the few things I could but for the most part I would be a fool to step in and offer opinions when there are so many more wise men than myself on almost every topic.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

He might be reading but his comprehension is lacking 🤣 as thats how i learned how to place a ad before i was even a member,as i stated in past text i read so many replies to ads gone wrong, i knew what was required without reading the rules !

And there are plenty wiser than myself on here, but ive boated all my life and learned lil tricks here and there that i like to pass on 👍


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

Touché! I'm not wise, but I can read and follow direction.


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> He might be reading but his comprehension is lacking 🤣 as thats how i learned how to place a ad before i was even a member,as i stated in past text i read so many replies to ads gone wrong, i knew what was required without reading the rules !
> 
> And there are plenty wiser than myself on here, but ive boated all my life and learned lil tricks here and there that i like to pass on 👍


My simple question really got all u guys upset 😢


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^Not upset at all just having fun with it its all part of the process 😁 very similar to joining a fraternity!


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

All good!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Your almost there 👍

Bingo 21 post !


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

And to save you additional swats LOL if your posting a boat thats 70 hp or smaller it goes in Microskiffs for sale ,if its over 70 hp it goes in Boating, fishing and marine products for sale,as does individual items for boats 👍😎


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> And to save you additional swats LOL if your posting a boat thats 70 hp or smaller it goes in Microskiffs for sale ,if its over 70 hp it goes in Boating, fishing and marine products for sale,as does individual items for boats 👍😎


Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## Sagebass (5 mo ago)

I was just looking for where the rules were posted. It's probably in an obvious location that I continue to overlook.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)




----------

